# טקסים חילוניים - נוסח



## דינגומט (6/1/07)

../images/Emo20.gifטקסים חילוניים - נוסח../images/Emo20.gif 
מזה זמן מה אני מתכננת לפתוח שרשור נוסחי טקסים אלטרנטיביים לטובת מתחתנים עתידיים. בזמן האחרון אני רואה שגוברת הדרישה לכך, אז... *כל מי שנישא בטקס לא "רגיל" (לא ברבנות), אם ע"י חבר, עו"ד, עורך טקסים או סלב, מתבקש להעלות לפה את נוסח הטקס שלו*. בצורה זו נוכל לעזור למי שלוקה ברעיונות מקוריים (רובנו) ומעוניין לערוך טקס עם נופך אישי. קחו בחשבון שהנוסחים שיעלו פה ישמשו אנשים אחרים, אנא חשבו על כך *לפני* שאתם מעלים את התכנים, שלא תבכו אחר כך ש"לקחו לי, שתו לי, אכלו לי" וכו'... כשהשרשור יתפח קצת, נעלה אותו לטאגליינס. אז יאללה - שירי של ים ושרי איריסג ממקה חברים של liatzz zulli soontobe קסם של מאפרת yaeli123 ועוד רבות וטובות שנישאו בטקס אלטרנטיבי/חילוני - מקווה לעזרתכן. תודה מראש


----------



## ניצ של אב (6/1/07)

דינגו- 
אני בעד גם להעלות נוסחים של כתובות רפורמיות וקונסרבטיביות. אפשר בהחלט לקחת משם המון רעיונות... (שלי אצל אמא שלי, אני אנסה לדלות ממקום אחר)


----------



## marousia (6/1/07)

אחלה רעיון ../images/Emo13.gif אקטואלי לרבים


----------



## איריסג (6/1/07)

הטקס שלנו - "משפחה חדשה" 
אז ככה: אין לי את הנוסח המדוייק של הטקס (לא היה לי כול לעשות תימלול מדויק מהוידאו). מה שכן יש לי זה את נוסח כתב הזוגיות שלנו, ואחריו אני אכתוב את מהלך הטקס: אז זה כתב הזוגיות - שאותו הדפסנו על עיצוב של כתובה שהזמנו אצל שירי לנצר - הכתובה של שירי - וזה יצא ממש מקסים - וזה תלוי אצלנו באמצע הסלון. (צינזרתי את שמות המשפחה... במקור זה עם השמות המלאים) כתב זוגיות היום, יום שישי, ה-5 במאי שנת 2006, התכנסנו כאן על גדת נחל אלכסנדר בנוכחות משפחה, חברים וקרובים. באמצעות כתב זוגיות זה אנו מבקשים לבטא את האיחוד בין איריס ובין דרור איריס: "בחרתי בך להיות לי לחבר ולבן זוג ולחיות אתך חיי שיתוף, הבנה ואהבה". דרור: "בחרתי בך להיות לי לחברה  ולבת זוג ולחיות אתך חיי שיתוף, הבנה ואהבה". איריס ודרור אמרו פה אחד: "עמידתנו כאן היא אות לרצון המשותף שלנו להקים באהבה בית ומשפחה. נעשה כמיטב יכולתנו למלא בית זה שמחה ואושר. יש בנו אמונה שנמצא את הכוח להבין ולסלוח, שנדע להקשיב ולהיות רגישים כדי שנחזק ונתחזק באהבתנו. נחלק בינינו את מלאכת החיים בהתחשבות, סובלנות, חברות, שוויון, הגינות ויושר. נהיה מודעים ורגישים זה לצורכי זה, נכבד ונעודד את שאיפותיו של כל אחד מאתנו להגיע להגשמה עצמית. אנו מקווים שביתנו המשותף יהיה מלא אור ושמחה, בריאות, אושר ואהבה לנו וליקירינו". ואחריות על כתב זוגיות זה קיבלו עליהם איריס ודרור והכל שריר וברור וקיים     איריס     דרור


----------



## natipu (7/1/07)

איזה נוסח מרגש! 
מרגש אותי אפילו לדמיין אתכם אומרים את זה... בכלל, ההתחייבות החילונית מאד חזקה בעיני. המילים "בחרתי בך" מלאות משמעות, וכל עניין ההדדיות מובע באופן יפהפה. עוד מישהו עם נוסחים נוספים?


----------



## איריסג (7/1/07)

ועכשיו כשאני שוב מול מחשב מתפקד 
מהלך הטקס: ויקטוריה קראה להורים שלנו לחופה ואחר כך ברוב הוד והדר (לצלילי ג'מלי פורוש) קראה לנו. היא עשתה הסבר קצר על הבחירה שלנו בחופה חילונית ובארגון משפחה חדשה, ואז כאמור - קראה את נוסח הכתובה (כשאנחנו מקריאים את ההתחייבות של "בחרתי בך וכו') כאשר היא סיימה לקרוא - חתמנו כל אחד על הכתובה - וגם היא, כעדה. אחר כך היא דיברה על המשמעות האוניברסלית של הטבעת - וכל אחד מאיתנו אמר כמה מילים מהלב - ואז העניק לשני / שניה את הטבעת עם משפט התחייבות שהנוסח שלו (לא מדוייק ) היה משהו כמו "אני מעניק/ה לך טבעת זו כאות לאהבתי ולמחוייבותי אליך" (משהו כזה...). ואחר כך - לסיום סיומת - כמו שויקטוריה אמרה - לא ויתרנו על הכוס, אבל דרור ניפץ כוס לציון שבירת המחסומים ביננו.... וזהו. 12 דקות... מאד מרגשות. שקלנו להוסיף גם 7 חברים טובים שיגידו 7 ברכות קצרות, אבל מכיוון שזה היה מכפיל לנו את אורך הטקס ויתרנו בצער (היינו צריכים טקס קצר כי לאבא של דרור קשה לעמוד על הרגליים זמן ארוך).


----------



## דינגומט (7/1/07)

כפרות עליך, את אישה טובה 
ומקפיצה למשמרת צהריים - נפח השרשור עוד לא ממש לשביעות רצוני (אולי הפחדתי אתכם? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## איריסג (7/1/07)

מקפיצה שוב... 
כי בינתיים רק המסיונרית (שזה אני....) ענתה...


----------



## מוגלי היחידה (7/1/07)

אני אהיה חכמה יותר אחריי הטקס 
כרגע הכל בהתהוות.... מבטיחה לשלוח את הנוסח...


----------



## sharonaEZ (7/1/07)

מברכת על השירשור הזה 
ומקוה שיצמח למאמר שיתאר מבנה ותכנים של טקס חילוני - כולל טקסטים ורעיונות חלופיים למי שרוצה להרגיש שהטקס הוא באמת שלו. לא הצלחתי למצוא נוסח חילוני ברשת אבל קיבלתי עזרה והפניות משיר 2 3 ומדינגומט למאמרים וקישורים רלבנטיים. יש לציין שזה היה ביום שישי בלילה כאשר הטקס תוכנן להיערך במוצ"ש ובזכות עזרתן הגענו קצת יותר מוכנים. בן זוגי היה אמור להיות "הרב" אך מאחר והוא רחוק מאד מעולם של טקסים התבקשתי להיות עזר כנגדו. אז שוב תודה לשתיכן.


----------



## sharonaEZ (7/1/07)

המשך - דיווח מהטקס 
להזכירכם, חברנו ד. החליט להפתיע את אשתו-אהובתו מזה 25 שנה בטקס נישואין שני. ביום שישי נתבשרנו על התוכנית ובן זוגי המזוקן נמצא ראוי לתפקיד עורך הטקס. בסופו של דבר התקיים טקס הומוריסטי מאולתר בנוכחות בני הזוג, 3 ילדיהם ו- 3 זוגות של חברים - סה"כ 11 איש. הכלה, בבגדי יום-יום ובנעלי בית, קיבלה את ההפתעה בחיוך רחב ואפילו מצאה זר יום הולדת ששמה על ראשה. החתן הגיע להפתעתנו מוכן מאד - עם כתובה בארמית, בד לחופה, טבעת וכוס עטופה למהדרין. הכתובה נחתמה על ידי כל הנוכחים (למרות שאף אחד לא הבין מה כתוב בה), החופה הוחזקה ע"י שני ילדיהם של בני הזוג. הבן השלישי תיפקד כצלם. ה"רב" קרא את הטקסט של יאיר לפיד, החתן ענד את הטבעת והכלה שברה את הכוס - לא לפני שהחליפה את נעליה ורק אחרי הניסיון השלישי. לקינוח מסר החתן מתנה לכלתו - קלסר תמונות שתיארו רגעים יפים מחייהם המשותפים והילדים קראו ברכה יצירתית במיוחד. זה היה אירוע מרגש ומצחיק ושמחנו להיות חלק ממנו. אז לכל המתחתנים הטריים - תחשבו על זה בעוד 25 שנה


----------



## shiribiri78 (7/1/07)

הכתובה החילונית שלנו ../images/Emo13.gif 
חברים שלנו כתבו, היא מתנוססת לנו בגאווה על הקיר. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









































































 "בפני האלוהים בני האדם ובני החווה זוהי השבועה שאנו נשבעים היום לבנות את ביתנו על יסודות האהבה ובו לשמור תמיד זה לזו מקום. מקום שבו נוכל לשתוק ולהקשיב לזכור שגם תורך מגיע ועובר לדעת שגילוי לב יכול גם להכאיב ולגלות בכל זאת לפני שהצטבר למחול על מגרעות ולהלחם בהן ביחד לא להפסיק אף פעם לנסות להשתפר לדעת לבקש סליחה ולקבלה בלי פחד ולהכיר בכך שכל אחד הוא גם אחר למצוא בתוך לבנו שלווה ואחווה להושיט לזר ולחלש ידנו התומכת לתת לכל אחד משנינו הזדמנות שווה לצעוד בגאווה אך להצניע לכת לגדל את ילדינו בשכל ובמסירות וללמדם להמנע מכל שנאת חינם להכיר את יופיה של יהדות אך לקבל גם כל אדם באשר הוא אדם זוהי השבועה אשר היום אנו נותנים בפני האלוהים ובפני כל הקהל ומי ייתן ועוד מאה שנה את השבועה הזו לחדש נוכל"


----------



## natipu (8/1/07)

הכתובה החילונית שלכם היא במקור של.. 
... יאיר לפיד. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (לא בדיוק, יש מעט שינויים בנוסח, אבל מאד דומה לנוסח המקורי שלו) נוסח מקסים, התרגשתי מאד לקרוא אותו בפעם הראשונה. מצרפת את הנוסח המלא: כתובה בפני האלוהים וכל בני האדם זוהי השבועה שאנו נשבעים היום לבנות את זה הבית על יסודות האהבה ובו תמיד לשמור זה לזה מקום. מקום שבו נוכל לשתוק ולהקשיב לזכור שגם תורך מגיע ועובר לדעת שגילוי הלב יכול גם להכאיב ולגלות בכל זאת לפני שיצטבר. למחול על מגרעות אך להילחם בהן ביחד לא להפסיק אף פעם לנסות להשתפר לדעת לבקש סליחה ולקבלה בלי פחד ולהכיר בכך שכל אחד הוא גם אחר. למצוא בתוך ליבנו שלווה ואחווה להושיט לזר ולחלש ידנו התומכת לתת לכל אחד משנינו הזדמנות שווה לצעוד בגאווה, אך להצניע לכת. יהיה ביתנו יום וליל פתוח ומאיר לבני המשפחה וגם לכל חבר אבל גם רק בשנינו נדע כיצד לשמוח כשהדלת תיסגר ורק אנחנו נישאר. נגדל את ילדינו במסירות ושכל ונלמדם להימנע מכל שנאת חינם נחנכם להיות גאים בעמם למוד הסבל אך לקבל גם כל אדם באשר הוא אדם. זוהי השבועה אשר היום אנו נותנים בפני האלוהים ובפני כל הקהל ומי ייתן ועוד מאה שנים את השבועה הזו לחדש נוכל. יאיר לפיד


----------



## shiribiri78 (8/1/07)

מקסים!! 
כמה נפלא, לא היה לי מושג מאיפה זה יש לנו זוג חברים מקסימים, שמאוד תמכו בנו לאורך כל הדרך ויש להם שני ילדים מדהימים וביום לפני החתונה הם באו אלינו (אחרי המקווה) ונתנו לנו את זה ואז הקראנו את זה שנינו ביחד, פסקה הוא ופסקה אני. טוב לדעת מאיפה זה בא


----------



## liatzz (7/1/07)

כל הכבוד על הרעיון,../images/Emo13.gif 
רק חבל שאין לי (עדיין)מה לתרום  בנושא. רק עכשיו התחלתי לבדוק לגביי הטקס שלנו, שאמור להערך ביוני. בחודש הבא אני מגיעה לארץ, והתכנון הוא  להיפגש ולקיים את הטקס דרך ארגון "משפחה חדשה". כמובן שאשמח מאוד להעזר  בנוסחים שיצרפו הזוגות שעברו טקס חילוני. אין לי שמץ של רעיון, איך יראה הנוסח שלנו. וכל רעיון יתקבל בברכה. ושוב-מחיאות כפיים על הרעיון המצויין, מקווה שיצווספו תגובות ורעיונות לטקס.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ליאת.


----------



## טלי רבן (7/1/07)

הייתי שמחה 
לשתף בטקס הקודם שלי, שאנחנו חיברנו. מי שהנחה אותו היה חבר טוב שבזכותו היכרנו. אבל עצם המחשבה שהטקס יהיה מפורסם לא עושה לי הרגשה טובה, על אחת כמה וכמה העובדה שמדובר בנישואין שהתפרקו. אז אני מצטערת, הייתי שמחה לתרום. לגבי הטקס הרפורמי שיהיה בקרוב- אני אשמח מאוד לפרסם את התוכן ומהלך הטקס, בדיעבד.


----------



## דינגומט (8/1/07)

מקפיצה


----------



## yaeli123 (8/1/07)

קראו לי אז באתי 
איזה כיף לראות ששנה וחצי אחרי, עוד זוכרים אותי פה.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 עקרונית לא אכפת לי להעלות את הנוסח, אבל במקרה שלי זה מאוד בעייתי כי מדובר בטקסט שהוא כל כולו מבוסס על דברים שאמרנו וסיפרנו לאברי גלעד ב"ראיון" המקדים. הכל שם מאוד אישי ומתאים רק לנו, אבל אני מעלה אותו לפה, כי בכל זאת יש שם כמה רעיונות מאוד יפים בעיניי (למשל, הקטע של ההתחיבויות..). אז מקווה שזה יעזור למישהו בכל זאת, ומנצלת את ההודעה הזו, (כי אני לא כל כך מגיעה לפה בדרך כלל )לאחל לכל מי שפה קודם כל שכל תקופת ההכנות תעבור בקלות ובנועם. בתוך כל הלחצים והבאלאגנים - אל תשכחו לכייף!! וכמובן, שתזכו לחתונות הכי מדהימות שאפשר ויותר חשוב מהכל - שתדעו לצמוח עם הזוגיות שלהם, לגדול ביחד וללמוד זה מזה. תפתחו כל בוקר בחיוך ותסגרו אותו בנשיקה. שיהיה המון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## shiribiri78 (8/1/07)

איזה צמרמורת זה עשה לי!! 
מקסים, מרגש- ובעיקר מצחיק ונעים. אני בטוחה שהיה לכם טקס מדהים!! (אינשאללה אצלנו בחתונת הכסף אברי גם יערוך את הטקס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## natipu (8/1/07)

גם לי! 
ממש צחקתי, הצטמררתי, התרגשתי ונהנתי. משערת שגם האורחים שלכם הרגישו ככה.... זה נשמע גם ממש מתאים לסגנון של אברי גלעד, יכולתי לדמיין אותו מקריא את זה. מבקשת רשות להשתמש ברוח הדברים (אם כי לא בטקסט, כמובן...).


----------



## yaeli123 (8/1/07)

והרשות נתונה, כמובן.. 
(בשביל זה העלתי את זה לפה..) ותודה על כל המחמאות. אנחנו בהחלט חושבים שזה היה אחד ההי-לייטים של החתונה. אנשים מאוד מאוד התרגשות מהטקס. היה שווה כל שקל..


----------



## yaeli123 (8/1/07)

ומוסיפה לכם גם תמונה 
בשביל להשוויץ קצת, ככה, על הדרך...


----------



## מיקואידית (8/1/07)

יאאאאאאאאאא בעלך זה מיקי מג'אמן??? 
היינו בחתונה שהוא תופף בה לפני שנה ועכשיו סגרנו בעצמנו עם ג'אמן וביקשנו רק אותו!!!


----------



## yaeli123 (8/1/07)

../images/Emo6.gif סחה על זיהוי!!!! 
כן, זה הוא! איזה כיף לשמוע! מקווה שיסתדר לכם (כי הוא כבר פחות פנוי לזה היום). אם לא תצליחו לארגן את זה איתו, תשלחי לי מסר ואני אנסה לעזור. לא מבטיחה שאצליח, אבל מבטיחה לנסות. מזל טוב!


----------



## פרחי חצות (8/1/07)

השמלה שלך משהו משהו! 
בכלל לא שמתי לב לאברי, מרוב שבהיתי בשמלה -מיוחדת מאוד!


----------



## geinav (8/1/07)

שמלה מקסימה (סליחה אברי...) 
מאיפה השמלה, אם אפשר לשאול?


----------



## yaeli123 (8/1/07)

תודה בנות. השמלה מ"גליה להב" 
הם עיצבו לי אותה במיוחד לפי בקשתי. תחפשו אחורה את הקרדיטים שפרסמתי בזמנו, יש שם את כל הסופרלטיבים שכתבתי עליהם (זה צריך להיות איפשהו בין סוף מאי לתחילת יוני 2005) איזה דז'ה וו אתן עושות לי עם השאלות האלה


----------



## טל30י (8/1/07)

חולה על השמלה !!../images/Emo99.gif../images/Emo99.gif


----------



## דמבית (9/1/07)

עדין לא הייתי פה כשהתחתנת 
אבל התמונה ששמת כאן ממש מקסימה ועשתה לי חשק לראות עוד. לכן הלכתי וחיפשתי את הקרדיטים והתמונות שלך מהחתונה ונהנתי מאוד לראות אותן. השמלה שלך הייתה מאוד מיוחדת!


----------



## מוגלי היחידה (8/1/07)

מרגש כל כך ../images/Emo140.gif


----------



## ליתלת (8/1/07)

וואו, איזה יופי של טקסט!!! 
פשוט מקסים! אפילו דמעתי כשקראתי... וגם אתם נשמעים מקסימים ביותר (ולא על דרך המליצה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). אני לא מכירה את אברי גלעד מעבר לטלויזיה ורדיו (אני מאוד אוהבת לשמוע אותו ב"מילה האחרונה" בגל"צ) אבל הוא כנראה באמת בנאדם מיוחד. זה רק מראה כמה הטקס (כל טקס - חילוני/דתי) חשוב וכמה העורך של הטקס חשוב,  קצת השקעה יכולה לעשות את כל ההבדל בין חויה משמעותית ובין סתם עוד חתונה (במיוחד בשביל הזוג אבל לא רק - גם בשביל האורחים). ממש אחלה! חייבת להסתדר על הזמנה לאיזה חתונה שאברי עושה


----------



## איריסג (8/1/07)

אוי, שתהיי לי בריאה.... 
לעשות לי דמעות באמצע יום עבודה? השתגעת? מקסים כל כך....


----------



## HoLy_GirL (8/1/07)

אנחנו התחתנו רפורית 
אני מצרפת את נוסח הכתובה שאנחנו בחרנו, והיו שלוש כאלה. הרב אמר כמובן שאפשר לשנות איך שמתחשק לנו. את הנוסחים קיבלתי מ"בית דניאל"


----------



## HoLy_GirL (8/1/07)

*רפורמית


----------



## HoLy_GirL (8/1/07)

כתובה מס' 2


----------



## HoLy_GirL (8/1/07)

כתובה מס' 3


----------



## ט ו ש ה (8/1/07)

אומנם חתונה אורתודוכסית למהדרין... 
אבל היה לנו בנוסף לכתובה גם הסכם זוגיות שעליו חתמנו שנינו במעמד הכתובה ושבמקור היה אמור להקרא מתחת לחופה (אני התחרטתי ברגע האחרון, החלטתי שזה שלנו, ולא של שאר 250 האנשים שעמדו שם). אם מישהי רוצה, אני מוכנה לצרף את הנוסח


----------



## דינגומט (8/1/07)

אני רוצה 
פולניה


----------



## צפירה בת כוכבא (8/1/07)

אני מעונינת בנוסח ../images/Emo36.gif


----------



## וונגית (8/1/07)

גם אני בבקשה...


----------



## ט ו ש ה (8/1/07)

אוקיי, HERE GOES... 
(בכל מקום שבו יש *** פשוט צריך למלא את החסר) יום *** בשבת, אור ל*** בחודש ***, נחתם בבית חנן, אשר במדינת ישראל, הסכם זוגיות בין טושה בת אמא ואבא שלה, ובין טוש, בן אמא ואבא שלו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. בחרנו להנשא על פי דת משה וישראל וקיבלנו על עצמנו עול חופה וקידושין, ואנו מוסיפים לחובות המצויינות בכתובה היהודית ומציינים בזאת, כבל עם ועדה, את אבני הבנין, בעזרתן נקים את ביתנו המשותף. אנו מתחייבם לאהוב אחד את השניה, להיות חברים זה לזה ולא רק בני זוג, ולתמוך אחד בשני. אנו מתחייבים לקבל את מגעותיו של האחר, לא לצפות לשלמות בכל זמן ולכבד אחד את השניה על השוני שאנו מביאים אל מערכת היחסים המשותפת שלנו. אנו מתחייבים להשקיע ולשפר את הקשר בינינו, לשמר את היחסים, לשמור על ערוצי תקשורת פתוחים גם בימים של כעס, ולא לתת לשגרה וחיי היום יום לנגוס באהבתנו. אנו מתחייבים לכבד אחד את השניה גם בעת מחלוקת, ולא לנצל לרעה את האמון שהושם בנו על ידי האחר. אנו מתחייבים לשמור על פתיחות  מחשבתית, ולאפשר אחד לשניה התפתחות אישית, מקצועית וחברתית, הן כפרטים והן כחלק מהזוג שהננו. אנו מתחייבים שלא להפר את את הברית שכרתנו בינינו ואת האמון הקיים בינינו. אנו מתחייבים לשמור על קדושת מסגרת הנישואים מתוך בחירה אמיתית ומתחדשת, ומתוך רצון הדדי לחלוק את חיינו, לטוב ולרע. אנו מתחייבים לבנות בית המושתת על שיוויון וחלוקת הנטל בינינו. אנו מתחייבים לחנך את ילדינו ברוח העקרונות עליהם אנו מקימים היום את ביתנו המשותף. אנו מתחייבים לחנך את ילדינו על ברכיה של היהדות, ברוח עקרונותיה ומתוך כבוד והאהבה לדת היהודית על כל זרמיה. ועל כך באנו על החתום, בפני עדים, חברים ובני משפחה אהובים, (וכאן היו החתימות שלנו)


----------



## דינגומט (8/1/07)

טוב, אז הנה הנוסח שלי 
ישבתי והקלדתי אותו במיוחד בשבילכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כמו יעלי 123, גם הטקס שלנו נבנה עלינו אישית, על בסיס דברים שסיפרנו לעורך הטקס ב"ראיון" מקדים. אגב, את הטקס שלנו ערך גיל קומר, שהוא אחד האנשים המדהימים בעולם. הוא חבר ועשה זאת כטובה אישית, ולכן לצערי אני לא יכולה להפנות אתכם אליו. מקווה בשביל המתחתנים העתידיים שהוא יחליט לעשות מזה קריירה שניה


----------



## דינגומט (8/1/07)

והנה קישור לעוד כמה רעיונות 
מהפורום השכן http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=383&msgid=91978338


----------



## מוגלי היחידה (9/1/07)

ריגשת אותי כל כך ../images/Emo140.gif


----------



## רקטה (9/1/07)

../images/Emo20.gif איזה מרגשים כל הנסחים ../images/Emo20.gif 
אני מתחברת אליהם בקלות... וזה כמעט  גורם לי לחשוב שחבל שאנחנו כזה זוג קונפורמיסטי


----------



## שיר 2 3 (9/1/07)

הכתובה הרפורמית שלנו


----------



## yaarola (9/1/07)

../images/Emo45.gif לדינגו ה - ../images/Emo47.gif 
זה שרשור מקסים וחשוב ועוזר מאד למעוניינים בטקס אלטרנטיבי אך מבולבלים! אני כבר מכירה בע"פ את כל הארגונים והאישים שעורכים טקסים כאלה, אבל מאחר ולא הייתי בטקס כזה הכל די מעורפל ומבלבל... ואז מגיעות בנות הפורום בהנהגתה של דינגומט ופורטות הכל לפרטים: נוסחים, שמות, המלצות... הכל נהיה אישי והרבה יותר מעניין - אין לי מילים לתאר כמה זה עוזר לנו כרגע...


----------

